# Morels are in Middle TN 2019!



## Michelle Marlow (Mar 19, 2019)

Hopefully a better year!
Found my first yellow last Saturday and found a small stash around mature tulip poplars on Sunday. Williamson county.
Another wet weekend wint slow my roll, I've been bitten by the bug! Happy hunting!!


----------

